# How short to trim cockapoo? (Keeping cool in summer)



## Crazypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

My black cockapoo is getting very hot this summer and I'm thinking about going shorter with her coat to keep cool.
I've trimmed her coat with a 6mm comb attachment, I thought that was pretty short but she is still really fluffy. How short can you safely go?

Also what ways do you keep you dog cool?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I keep Molly really short coated, we avoid going out in the heat of the day and if we can go to places likes woods or somewhere there is a stream they can paddle in Tokelau cool


----------



## Crazypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

I was thinking of getting a little paddling pool for her. How short do you think her coat is approx? Do you think 3mm would be too short?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ignore the legs as this was part way through cutting them but this is how short I do her - I side a 5f clipped blade which is meant to be a quarter inch and I would say her coat is about that. I found the blades gave a better close cut that the combs so not quite sure what the equivalent would be in a comb. She is only tiny (6kg)


----------



## Crazypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

Aww!! Molly is so sweet, she is about the same size as Argo (around 5.5kg) - I think 1/4 inch is around 6mm - but Molly's coat looks a little shorter than Argo so I think the comb is cutting it a longer, so maybe I will go a little shorter with the comb attachment.

Do you groom her face too? I've been trying to get Argo that rounded look but it's difficult, the groomer used to cut it all off which I didn't like, I love that rounded look.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am no groomer so we work on functional rather than much else so totally home groomed and her legs tend to be the worst part as she is not keen on me doing much with them particularly as she has got older and has joint problems.

I find her face easier to do now I have added some curved scissors to my collection of stuff.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Our Digby is black too and he gets very hot. In winter we keep him a bit longer but in summer we go with a number 2 blade on our Andis clippers for his body and a hit or miss scissor approach on his legs 😉. There are a few good videos on YouTube for trimming faces- it took me lots of trial and error to get the shape and cut we like.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That sounds a similar approach to me Dig - my friends brother describes Molls cuts as "short back and clumpy bits!"


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I prefer the scruffy look over the polished look every time and it’s way more practical. Molly looks perfectly happy with her style😀


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molls and I say function over style every time


----------



## Crazypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

I think Molly looks very smart 
I'm still practising with the grooming so legs are not my strong suit. But I can at least use the clippers on the back and sides!

I left some water for Argo to paddle in today, but she mainly avoids it. She has been very hot these past few days.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We went swimming on Monday at a pool where dogs and humans can both get in - Molly was horrified by the whole thing


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

Crazypoo said:


> My black cockapoo is getting very hot this summer and I'm thinking about going shorter with her coat to keep cool.
> I've trimmed her coat with a 6mm comb attachment, I thought that was pretty short but she is still really fluffy. How short can you safely go?
> 
> If your dog has curly coat, not short as it provides protection from the elements. Even if it doesn't appear curly, there is an undercoat.
> ...


----------



## Kev1967 (Jun 21, 2021)

Crazypoo said:


> My black cockapoo is getting very hot this summer and I'm thinking about going shorter with her coat to keep cool.
> I've trimmed her coat with a 6mm comb attachment, I thought that was pretty short but she is still really fluffy. How short can you safely go?
> 
> Also what ways do you keep you dog cool?


In this weather I always have our Dylan cut on a number4 it's nice and short so he keeps as cool as possible but doesn't look over short.also you can buy ice coats for them to put on which work really well.hope this helps


----------



## Crazypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes I was worried about cutting into the undercoat I have no idea how long that is, and I haven't been able to find info online.


----------



## Crazypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

Kev1967 said:


> In this weather I always have our Dylan cut on a number4 it's nice and short so he keeps as cool as possible but doesn't look over short.also you can buy ice coats for them to put on which work really well.hope this helps


That sounds like a good idea! #4 I think that is 13mm?


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> I keep Molly really short coated, we avoid going out in the heat of the day and if we can go to places likes woods or somewhere there is a stream they can paddle in Tokelau cool





Crazypoo said:


> My black cockapoo is getting very hot this summer and I'm thinking about going shorter with her coat to keep cool.
> I've trimmed her coat with a 6mm comb attachment, I thought that was pretty short but she is still really fluffy. How short can you safely go?
> 
> Also what ways do you keep you dog cool?


Hi crazypoo I've done mine with 3mm on the Andi's blades which is the shortest I've done her so far which I think is perfect summer cut and I've bought doggy paddlin pool which she loves and a cooling mat which she loves too n goin shorter walks in the shade n woods or near water so she can cool off


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

Cocos mum said:


> Hi crazypoo I've done mine with 3mm on the Andi's blades which is the shortest I've done her so far which I think is perfect summer cut and I've bought doggy paddlin pool which she loves and a cooling mat which she loves too n goin shorter walks in the shade n woods or near water so she can cool off
> View attachment 131331
> View attachment 131332
> View attachment 131333


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

I've asked the groomer to cut as short as they can. They replied "so basically shave him?" I said yes, and he came out with practically a buzz cut. It's preferable for the hot, humid summer here, and helps me find any ticks.


----------

